# Head of Australia's intelligence community on threats to the country



## MarkOttawa (6 Apr 2019)

Note Russia not specifically mentioned, Aussies know how to focus their attention and priorities:



> Spy chief Nick Warner on the security threats facing Australia, from terrorism to North Korea
> 
> The list of security threats to Australia is "almost endless" and greater than ever before.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------

